# CarpTalk März 2011: Projekt Q



## j4ni (20. Februar 2011)

Moin,


normalerweise schreibt seit ein paar Ausgaben des CarpTalks unser anonymer Freund, der User CarpTalk - hinter dem sich mal der eine und mal der andere User “versteckt” – die Einleitungen, aber in diesem Fall gebührt mir die „Ehre“ den ersten Beitrag unter meinem Synonym zu schreiben und neben der Gruppe auch mich selbst ein wenig vorzustellen. Woher diese Ehre kommt und ob man es überhaupt als Ehre ansehen kann, wird Inhalt der folgenden Zeilen sein. Aber fangen wir vorne an, das macht die Sache einfacher.

Seit dem Dezember 2009 schreiben vier User regelmäßig jeden Monat einen Text zu einem ausgewählten Thema unter dem Titel CarpTalk. Aber auch das ist nicht der Anfang, wir müssen noch ein wenig weiter in die Vergangenheit reisen. Am 17. Juli 2009 ist der erste Eintrag in der IG „Quo Vadis – ISO 9000“ geschrieben worden  und da ich der Verfasser dieser ersten Zeilen war, habe ich auch jetzt die Ehre die ersten Zeilen in einem neuen Abschnitt des Projekt Q zu schreiben. Aber auch das ist noch nicht der Ursprung des Projekt Q oder wie es damals noch hieß Quo Vadis, allerdings ist es fast der Ursprung. Geboren wurde die Idee einer Autorengruppen (wenn man uns denn so nennen möchte), die versucht regelmäßig Texte die nicht nur aus unstrukturierten Satzbrocken bestehen im Karpfenbereich des Anglerboards zu posten, in einer Phase wo viele von uns und viele andere User die Nase gestrichen voll hatten vom Karpfenforum. Und das wahrscheinlich nicht zum ersten Mal.

Zu der Zeit war es ein recht beliebter Zeitvertreib in den kalten Monaten, (oder den heißen, oder wenn man eh gerade Langeweile hatte...) mit ein oder zwei Usern im Karpfenbereich „einzufallen“ ein wenig Stunk mit provokanten (oder stellenweise schlicht idiotischen) Theads zu verbreiten und sich dann wieder zurückzuziehen. Das es sich bei den Störenfrieden in den meisten Fällen um User die sonst eher im Raubfischbereich des Forums aktiv sind handelte, ist sicherlich nur ein Gerücht.
Auf alle Fälle war durch die häufigen Störungen von „Außen“, gemischt und aufgepeppt mit den Anfeindungen und Kleinkriegen untereinander, die Stimmung so sehr am Boden, dass viele altgediente User des Karpfenbereichs abgewandert sind und kaum noch einen Blick ins AB oder den Karpfenbereich getan haben. Einige haben sogar direkt Nägel mit Köpfen gemacht und sich für immer aus dem AB abgemeldet und haben ihre Accounts gelöscht. Und auch ich war damals im Prinzip schon mit einem Fuß aus der Tür, zumal auch außerhalb des Karpfenforums einiges im Umbruch war im AB.

Dadurch, dass die gezielte Angelei auf Karpfen aber immer mehr boomte rückten immer mehr neue User an die Stelle der alten, so dass die spannendste Frage für jemanden der schon etwas länger auf Karpfen angelt, im Karpfenbereich des AB war, wie oft heute wohl nach der Chub Outkast gefragt wird (wobei das noch eine der harmlosesten Fragen war....) und wer diese Woche wohl der Ansicht war jetzt lange genug dabei zu sein und vom „Frager“ zum „Erklärer“ aufzusteigen. Meistens reichte dem durchschnittlichen Neu-User im Karpfenforum, etwa eine Woche. Dann hatte er, oder in den seltensten Fällen sie, nämlich anscheinend genug Fragen gestellt, war nun schon ein alter Hase und konnte die gerade erste gelesene Weisheit vollkommen unreflektiert (und auch nie ausprobiert) an jeden weitergeben der fragte – oftmals leider auch an jeden der sie nicht wissen wollte. Nicht falsch verstehen! Jeder hat mal klein angefangen und nur durch Fragen lernt man, aber wenn ich – nur mal als Beispiel - in der einen Woche frage was ein Boilie ist, muss ich in der nächsten Woche Carsten oder Heiko nicht in Frage stellen und denen dann erklären wollen wie man am besten Boilies rollt. Nicht, dass man die Boilie-Doktoren nicht auch mal in Fragen stellen sollte, aber ein wenig mehr Substanz wäre doch angebracht. In diesem Zusammenhang ist dieser Artikel vielleicht ja noch aktuell: http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/april-2008/die-kunst-des-fragens.html

Aber gut, das sind  alles alte Kamelen und eigentlich nicht mehr der Rede wert. Allerdings resultiert aus der Zeit, mein Grundsatz, dass sollte ich mich je wieder so über das AB aufregen, dass ich tatsächlich noch genervt bin wenn ich die Seite verlasse, dann melde ich mich ebenfalls sofort ab. Zum Glück (oder leider?) bin ich da recht belastbar und Dinge die im Internet stehen gehen mir meistens doch recht weit am Allerwertesten vorbei. In dieser Zeit haben wir festgestellt, dass das AB (und das gilt für alle Bereiche) fast zu 100% User-Generated-Content ist – komisch bei einem Forum, oder?  Einfacher gesagt: Wenn wir uns nicht die Mühe machen und „gute“ Texte schreiben, dann brauchen wir uns auch nicht beschweren, wenn wir nur noch „schlechte“ Texte lesen. Und aus dieser Einsicht, ist dann die Gruppe Quo Vadis entstanden. Und das nicht weil wir der Ansicht waren oder sind, dass wir bessere Texte schreiben würden als irgendein anderer User, sondern weil wir der Meinung sind, dass wir alle von den Texten der anderen profitieren und lernen können. Dazu müssen wir aber auch bereit sein, etwas von unserer Zeit zu opfern und in das Schreiben von Texten zu investieren.

Anfangs hatten wir nur die lose Vereinbarung uns wieder ein wenig mehr im Karpfenbereich einzubringen und so (so zumindest unsere vage Hoffnung) das Niveau wieder ein wenig anzuheben und auch den erfahreneren Usern wieder einen Grund zu geben von Zeit zu Zeit mal wieder ins AB zu schauen.

Daraus wurde dann recht schnell die Idee des CarpTalks geboren. Und seit Dezember 2009 kommt regelmäßig (oder zumindest fast regelmäßig) jeden Monat ein CarpTalk raus. Da wir das ganze absolut unentgeltlich, ohne irgendwelchen sonstigen Vorteile für uns machen und darüber hinaus noch in unserer Freizeit, gibt es innerhalb der Gruppe im Prinzip nur einen Grundsatz: Es muss Spaß machen! Und wir machen das auch nur zum Spaß, wir haben weder finanzielle noch sonstige Vorteile (abgesehen von der Freude an den entstandenen Texten und noch viel wichtiger an den entstandenen Freundschaften) an unserer Arbeit, wir haben nur die Arbeit. Dies hat aber auch zwei riesige Vorteile: Zum einen können wir – immer natürlich gemäß den Board-Regeln und den Regeln der Netiquette – so schreiben wie uns die Finger gewachsen sind. Und zum anderen sind wir vollkommen frei was Termine und dergleichen angeht. Und sollten wir eines Tages den Spaß verlieren, dann hören wir einfach auf. So einfach.

Daraus resultiert, dass es keinen festen Termin für das Erscheinen des CarpTalk gibt. Da wir fast alle voll berufstätig sind und keiner von uns der leichtsinnigen Ansicht ist, dass Angeln oder schlimmer noch das schreiben über Angeln im Internet, wichtiger sein könnte, als „das echte Leben“, kommt es immer mal wieder vor, dass wir es nicht schaffen den CarpTalk am Anfang des Monats  zu „veröffentlichen“. Wir versuchen es zwar, aber wir machen uns auch keinen Stress – schließlich machen wir das zum Vergnügen! 

Wenn wir ehrlich sind, machen wir das sogar ganz egoistisch nur weil wir Spaß daran haben und nicht für euch. Aber wenn es euch auch gefällt umso besser! Ein paar nette Worte oder ein kleines „Danke“ ließt aber trotzdem auch jeder von uns sehr gerne mal unter einem CT   Denn schließlich und endlich, ist das schreiben von Texten - zumindest wenn sie strukturiert und mit Inhalt versehen sein sollen – Arbeit und kostet Zeit.

Das Prinzip des CarpTalks ist altbekannt und recht einfach: Jeweils vier User der Gruppe schreiben nacheinander zu einem Thema und das wird dann (meistens) am Monatsanfang veröffentlicht. Falls ihr wollt könnt ihr euch gerne, sehr gerne sogar, am CT beteiligen und eure Meinung zu dem Thema einbringen. In der Vergangenheit sind so schon einige schöne und interessante Geschichten zusammen gekommen! Ihr könnt euch auch gerne einbringen indem ihr einen von uns anschreibt und sagt welches Thema euch in einem CT interessieren würde oder welchen User ihr gerne einmal als Autor hättet. Wir versuchen dann unser möglichstes um das umzusetzen.

Mit der Veröffentlichung dieses CarpTalks, gibt es gleich zwei Neuerungen. Eine gut sichtbare und eine dringend nötige. Die gut sichtbare Neuerung ist, dass jeder Autor oder wenn man so will Mitarbeiter der Gruppe einen schicken Button in seiner Signatur bekommt, so dass er (oder eines Tages sie?) als Mitglied der Gruppe für alle User erkennbar ist. Das ist die visuelle Neuerung, wichtiger ist jedoch, dass wir ab sofort als Gruppe einen Namen haben. Und der lautet: Projekt Q.
Obwohl es uns als Gruppe schon länger als ein Jahr gibt, so hatten wir doch nie so richtig einen Namen - weil wir nicht der Meinung waren, dass wir einen brauchen . Da es jetzt neben dem CarpTalk, auch noch einige andere Projekte die aus der Gruppe heraus entstanden sind und noch entstehen gibt, brauchten wir etwas um kenntlich zu machen, dass es sich hierbei um ein Projekt von „uns“ handelt.

Und auch wenn wir jetzt einen Namen und einen tollen Button haben, haben wir trotzdem keine Vorteile dadurch und wir sehen uns auch ganz bestimmt nicht als etwas besseres an! Wir haben einfach nur mehr Arbeit und einen schicken Button.

Wir sind einfach nur User, die Spaß daran haben Texte zu schreiben und uns mit den theoretischen Aspekten des Angelns auseinanderzusetzen. Und auch wenn wir alle Teil des Projekt Q sind, so sind wir doch weit entfernt davon eine homogene Gruppe zu sein. Jeder vom Projekt Q hat sicherlich andere Vorstellungen davon für was das Q eine Abkürzung ist und viel wichtiger: wir haben alle eine andere Vorstellung davon was sich dahinter verbirgt. Daher ist es auch kein Zufall, dass die folgenden Vorstellungen der „Mitarbeiter“ des Projekt Q auch nicht homogen sind, sondern jeder präsentiert sich in seiner präferierten Form, (fast) ganz ohne Vorgabe – einzig eine kurze Vorstellung und was der jeweilige Schreiberling mit dem Projekt Q verbindet (oder erhofft?) hatten wir als Vorgabe beschlossen.

Was wir aber alle gemeinsam haben ist die Grundeinstellung, dass es beim Karpfenangeln um viel mehr geht als um höher, schneller, weiter oder um teurer, schwerer, besser und das die Zukunft des Angelns, und nicht nur des spezialisierten Angelns, nicht im Gegeneinander liegen kann, sondern nur im miteinander. Daher sind wir uns auch nicht zu schade unsere (kostbare) Zeit und Energie darauf zu verwenden ein wenig von dem wenigen was wir über die Jahre von anderen oder aus eigener Erfahrung gelernt haben weiterzugeben.

Für mich bedeutet das Projekt Q, dass wir die Möglichkeit haben uns als Karpfenangler zu präsentieren und so zu zeigen, dass das Bild vom spezialisierten Karpfenangeln hier im Board aber auch anderswo, oftmals nur auf einen winzig kleinen Prozentsatz der Karpfenangler tatsächlich zu trifft. Es liegt an uns, an allen Karpfenanglern, dieses Bild zum Guten zu ändern und uns wieder auf das zu besinnen was das Angeln aus machen sollte – nämlich Spaß. Es geht nicht um dicke Fische, tolles Tackle oder die kompliziertesten Boilie-Rezepte, und wenn ich an diesen Dingen natürlich  auch viel Spaß habe, so geht es mir in erster Linie darum, dass ich Freude an dem habe was ich tue. Ich gehe nicht angeln um anderen zu zeigen, dass ich dicke Fische fangen kann oder, dass ich bereit bin diverse Euros von meine hart verdienten Geld in Tackle zu investieren, sondern ich gehe angeln weil ich Spaß daran habe. Ich freue mich jedes Mal wenn ich es ans Wasser schaffe und dabei ist es egal ob ich einen Fisch fange oder nicht. Natürlich freue ich mich umso mehr wenn ich einen Fisch fange und es wäre gelogen, wenn ich behaupten würde, ich wollte nicht auch besonders große Fische fangen. Aber ich bin auch glücklich wenn ich nichts fange oder freue mich über den Fang einer großen Brasse oder Schleie – auch wenn es nicht unbedingt um 03:00 Uhr im strömenden Regen sein muss 

Angeln – und nicht mal nur spezialisiertes Karpfeangeln – macht nur Sinn wenn man Spaß daran hat. Für mich ist ein „guter“ Angler, jeder der Spaß am angeln hat und dabei keinem bei der Ausübung oder durch die Ausübung seines Hobby schadet. Und wenn wir uns dann noch untereinander mit dem Respekt und dem Anstand behandeln, die eigentlich selbstverständlich sind....

Da ich aus meiner Meinung nie hinter dem Berg gehalten habe, und schon genug von eurer Zeit mit der Gruppenvorstellung beschlagnahmt habe, gestatte ich mir hier auf "altes Gewäsch" von mir zu verweisen. An meiner Einstellung zum Angeln, zur Szene, zum Bild der Karpfenangler, Internetforen oder zum Umgang untereinander hat sich eigentlich nicht viel geändert...


In diesem Sinne: Viel Spaß am Wasser,


Jan


PS: Lieblings-AB-Karpfenanglerzitat: Ich finde soviel hat sich gar nicht geändert im Karpfenangeln. Früher waren Karpfenangler zu 90% engstirnige faule Bierliebhaber, die es schafften sich über stunden nicht zu rühren, wenn man mal vom Biertrinken absieht. Und Heute sind es immer noch zu etwa 70% engstirnige faule Biertrinker, die es inzwischen sogar schaffen sich über Tage nicht zu Rühren, wenn man mal vom Biertrinken absieht. (Geraetefetischist, 12.04.2004)

http://img855.*ih.us/img855/8017/hochkant800.jpg


----------



## Carras (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: CarpTalk März 2011: Projekt Q*

Helau und Alaf, 
müsste man zu dieser Jahreszeit wohl sagen.
Aber lassen wir den Fasching mal bei Seite,…


Dieses mal geht es um die Vorstellung unserer Gruppe.
Das mag zwar für den Einen oder Anderen Leser, nun nicht viel mit Fachsimpeln, Tips und Tricks zu tun haben, wie aus der Einleitung aber zu entnehmen war, geht es hier auch um das "Projekt Q". Und damit hier nicht viele, unbeantwortete Fragen für die User entstehen, wurde beschlossen, die Gruppe mal im Einzelnen vorzustellen.


Daher nun mal was zu meiner Wenigkeit.

Mein Name ist Carsten, ich wurde vor nun 37 Jahren im schönen Schwabenland geboren und lebe dort auch noch heute. Ganz grob gesagt, im Heilbronner Raum.
Beruflich bin ich bei einem mittelständischen Unternehmen als Wirtschaftsingenieur tätig.

Ich bin verheiratet, Vater zweier Töchter und Besitzer eines deutschen Schäferhundes und habe ein kl. Häuschen samt Garten was auch mit viel Arbeit verbunden ist. Wie man sieht, gibt es bei mir, neben dem Angeln, auch noch einige andere Dinge, denen ich meine vorhandene Zeit gerne widme.

So ist es dem einen oder anderen, beim Lesen meiner Beiträge sicher auch schon aufgefallen. Ich bin kein Angler der 50 oder 100 Nächte im Jahr am Wasser verbringt. Ich bin eher der Angler, der mit vielen (Ein)Tages und Stundentrips "auftrumpfen" kann. Daß man dabei nicht zwangsläufig weniger Erfolg haben muß,…weiß ich inzwischen auch.


Mein Vater hat mich früher zum Angeln mitgenommen, als ich 4 oder 5 Jahre alt war. Damals habe ich auch mein erste Angelrute geschenkt bekommen.
So gesehen, angle ich nun auch schon seit etwas mehr als 30 Jahren. Wobei es dort auch Phasen gab, wo andere Dinge wichtiger waren und ich grad so ein oder zwei mal im Jahr ans Wasser gekommen bin. Aber ich denke, solche Phasen gibt es bei vielen Anglern, denn am Wasser lernt man die zukünftige Frau, doch eher selten kennen J.
Nebenbei habe ich auch aktiv Fussball gespielt. In der Jugend wie auch bei den Aktiven. Und Fussball, ist im Nachhinein betrachtet, ein Hobby, welches sich so gar nicht gut mit Angeln ergänzt. Die Fußballsaison geht eben auch von März bis November, mit zwei bis drei mal wöchentlichem Training und nahezu jedem Sonntag ein Spiel. Da bleibt nimmer viel Zeit fürs Angeln übrig. Aber irgendwann, waren die Knochen müde und ich konnte wieder mehr zum Angeln gehen.


Zu Beginn meiner Anglerzeit war ich sehr viel am kleinen Flüsschen auf Forelle, Barsch, Aal und Weißfisch unterwegs. Diese Zeit möchte auch keinesfalls missen. Sie war einfach nur schön.
Später war ich dann eher mit der Matchrute an kleinen Seen (Teichen) auf Tour. Auch das war eine sehr schöne Sache, die ich niemals bereut habe.
Danach bin ich aufs Grundangeln mit Futterkorb und Co. gekommen. Der Zielfisch selbst, war hier schon der Karpfen. Allerdings noch ohne Festbleimontage und Boilies.
Das moderne Karpfenangeln mit Festbleimontage, Boilies und Co. betreibe ich, seit ca. 17 - 18 Jahren. Und dabei bin ich bis heute auch vorwiegend geblieben. Ab und an gibt’s auch mal nen Versuch auf Waller, Hecht und Co., aber diese jährlichen Versuche kann man irgendwie, ganz locker an einer Hand abzählen. Ich nehme mir das zwar viel öfters vor, es z.B. mal wieder auf Waller zu probieren,…erwische mich dann aber auch wieder dabei,…daß letzen Endes, doch wieder ein Boilie am 6er Haken mit Haarvorfach auf dem Grund liegt. Na ja, so wird’s eben nix mit dem ersehnten Großwaller.

Ansonsten will ich hier auch gar nicht so viel über meine Angelei schreiben, denn davon ist in den vielen Carp Talks, die es inzwischen gibt, so oder so, schon zu lesen.


Kommen wir aber mal auf das eigentliche Thema, um das hier geht, zu sprechen: 
Das "Projekt Q", 

Es war im Jahr 2009, 
Ich war ab und zu hier auf dem AB im Karpfenbereich unterwegs und habe dort mitdiskutiert und gelesen.
Es war aber durchaus auffällig, daß es irgendwie den Anschein hatte, daß die Beiträge die hier allgemein verfasst wurden, nicht sonderlich viel Niveau hatten. Zu 90 oder gar 95 % ging es um Tackle. Und immer und immer wieder mit dem selben Ausgang. Viele User haben Dinge empfohlen, welche Sie gerade "druckfrisch" aus dem Katalog ausgekuckt hatten, ohne das Zeugs jemals in der Hand gehalten zu haben. Es wurde gepostet, um des "Posts Willen", aber etwas wirklich Gutes kam nur sehr selten dabei raus.
Das viel zu dieser Zeit nicht nur mir auf, sondern auch noch ein paar anderen Usern im Karpfenbereich.
Und eines Tages, bekam ich ne PN von einem Typen Namens: "J4ni".
Man schickte sich dann ein paar Nachrichten hin und her und merkte schnell, daß hier doch ein paar User an Bord sind, mit denen man hier etwas "Nettes" aufbauen könnte, welches das Niveau wieder besser werden lässt. Die Interessengemeinschaft "Quo Vadis ISO 9000" wurde ins Leben gerufen. 
Darin diskutierten wir viele Dinge und sammelten Ideen, wie wir hier aktiv mithelfen können, daß es für viele User wieder interessanter wird, hier rein zu schauen.
Und so entstand u.a. der "Carp Talk".

Und es ist auch weiterhin ein Anliegen von mir, hier den einen oder anderen Lesern, etwas mit auf den Weg geben zu können. Die Leser (User) sollen Spass haben und gerne hier her kommen. Ggf. kommen auch andere, "alte" User wieder zurück aufs AB, weil sie sehen, daß sich hier etwas zum Positiven geändert hat.
Wichtig ist mir dabei aber eines. Das, was ich schreibe, ist freiwillige "Arbeit", weil es mir Spass macht etwas zu Schreiben und es mich auch freut, wenn ich anderen damit eine Hilfe, Unterstützung, Anregung oder sonst was, bieten kann. 
Das was wir tun, ist absolut unentgeltlich. Wir alle im Projekt Q, haben hier keinerlei Super – Sonderstatus. Auch bekommen wir hier kein Geld o.ä. Wir machen das hier, weil wir Spass daran haben. Und das soll auch so bleiben.
Wir versuchen auch stehts, so zu schreiben, daß es nicht wie "von oben herab", ankommt. Wir sind keine "Götter in Tarngrün". Auch wir haben die Weißheit nicht mit Löffeln gefuttert, sind allwissend und unbelehrbar. Ja, auch wir können immer noch sehr viel von anderen Lernen. Und auch das ist wichtig, denn nur so kann man sich und sein Vorgehen verbessern bzw. weiter entwickeln.

Für das Projekt Q, haben wir auch schon viele andere, tolle Ideen im Kopf, die wir evtl. im AB realisieren wollen. Dazu bedarf es natürlich auch Zeit und Organisation. Da aber wir alle, nebenher auch noch Jobs u.ä. haben,…kann es schon sein, daß das noch ein kl. bisschen dauert, bis wir das "raus" bringen werden. Also bitte nicht ungeduldig sein,…wir tun unser Bestes.


Grüßle aus dem Schwabenland

Carsten


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: CarpTalk März 2011: Projekt Q*

*So, die tollen Tage des Karnevals sind nun vorbei und der Kopf ist wieder klar**! Ich hoffe mal das ihr alles ohne schlechte Erinnerungen (event. in neun Monaten) und das ihr auch noch im Besitz eurer  Fahrerlaubnis seid.

 Hier nun  mal mein bescheidener Beitrag zum CT März. Einige wenige von euch kennen mich schon vom angeln im Koblenzer Raum, der ein oder andere aus anderen Foren oder von einer Karpfenmesse.

Genug dem Vorgeplänkel und jetzt Butter...äh...Boilies bei die Fische!!!


**Name und Persönliches:* Jens Erik B. (asphaltmonster). Geboren vor fast 43 Jahren in Dieburg im Kreis Darmstadt habe ich die ersten Schandtaten meines Lebens in Babenhausen und Darmstadt (das Heinerfest und das Hammelzelt sind legendär!!!) verbracht.

Nach einem kurzen, aber heftigen Lebensabschnitt zwischen dem 17. und 20. Lebensjahr in der schönsten Stadt der Welt (Frankfurt am Main) habe ich mich kurz vor Beendigung meiner Ausbildung Freiwillig zur Bundeswehr gemeldet.

Hier wurde vermutlich auch meine Leidenschaft zum draußen übernachten geweckt, denn die Ausbildung zum Fernspäher in Ravensburg/Weingarten war sehr "Geländeintensiv".

Doch dann hat es mich nach dem Ende der Grundausbildung nach Hermeskeil zur Feldkochausbildung und im Anschluß nach Koblenz verschlagen um da die restliche Dienstzeit als Feldkoch und Kraftfahrer in einer Luftlande-Einheit (LLPiKp 260) zu verbringen.

Noch ein Vorteil: Hier in Koblenz war das Leben gesünder und günstiger wie in FFM, außerdem die Frauen hübscher und es war mehr Wasser zum angeln vorhanden.
Nun steht mein Bivvy seit 1988 an den Ufern des Rheins hier am deutschen Eck und es ist mein zu Hause geworden.

Meine Heimat wird aber immer Babenhausen und Darmstadt bleiben. Auch wenn mich da heute keiner mehr kennt....
 
*Familie:* Hab ich auch. Eltern, Freundin und meine zwei Stubentiger.

*Beruf:* zum Schrecken meiner Mutter nach der mittleren Reife eine Ausbildung zum Fleischer. Dann freiwilliger SaZ4 bei der Bundeswehr (Feldkoch & Luftlande-Pionier). Während dieser Zeit Erwerb des Meisterbriefes und der Kochausbildung. Nach meiner Dienstzeit habe ich noch zwei Jahre als Fleischer gearbeitet, mußte dann aber feststellen das mir der Job als "Trucker" viel mehr Spaß macht.

Nach einem kurzen Intermezzo im Tagesverkehr bin ich dann richtig auf große Tour gegangen... Ich habe Moskau & Riga gesehen,  am Bosporus und am Nordkap gestanden, Marokkanischen Wüstensand zwischen den Zehen und Zähnen gespürt und habe in Nord-Norwegen Stockfisch für Griechenland geladen. 

Aber irgendwann verliert man bei diesem Job alle Freunde und den Kontakt zur Familie und man ist sehr oft ziemlich einsam. 

Dann habe ich einige Jahre Gefahrgut über die Autobahnen geschaukelt, aber der ständige Umgang mit diversen giftigen und ätzenden Stoffen haben meiner Gesundheit nicht gerade gut getan.

Nach weiteren 5 Jahren im Liniendienst für eine große Drogiemarktkette und im Luftfracht-Ersatzverkehr und einem Jahresdurchschnitt zwischen 160.000 und 180.000km im Jahr fahre ich seit 2007 Baustoffe und Pflastersteine "um den Kirchturm", d.h. ich bin jeden Tag zu Hause. 
 
*Musik & Lesen:* M-M-W hat mal gesungen "...nicht schön, aber geil und laut..." Und genauso ist mein Musikgeschmack.

Ich stehe auf gute, harte Rockmusik und wenn sie noch mit deutschen Texten versehen ist, noch besser. Wer Bands wie "Ohrenfeindt" (ja mit "dt"), "Rock Rotten`s 9mm", "B.O. 
& Weidner" und "Kneipenterroristen" kennt, weiß was ich meine.

Bin aber auch englischsprachigem Rock nicht abgeneigt, hier kann ich jedem empfehlen mal in die Alben von "Black Stone Cherry", "Rose Tattoo", "Hellbillys" und "V8 Wankers" mal rein zuhören. 

Und ganz alleine für mich im Lkw und zu Hause (zum Leidwesen der Nachbarn): Motörhead!!! 

Lesen.... ja, gerne und leider viel zu wenig Zeit dafür. 

Meistens schaffe ich es nur die Tageszeitung & diverse Angelzeitungen zu lesen. Wenn dann mal die Zeit für ein Buch reicht, dann Bücher wie "Papillon"   & "Banco" von Henry Charrière oder "Soweit die Füße tragen" von Josef Martin Bauer. Diese drei Bücher kann ich nur jedem ans Herz legen!!! Sie sind absolut packend geschrieben und handeln vom Leidensweg und dem bedingungslosen Kampf um das Überleben der Hauptpersonen.

Und, als krassen Gegensatz: die guten alten Schinken von Karl May...

*Hobbys außer Angeln: *
 
Meinen Schrebergarten, hier verbringe ich jede freie Minute, wenn ich nicht gerade beim angeln bin.
Im Sommer abends das Feierabend - Bier und ein Steak zu genießen ist Entspannung pur. Dazu noch selbst geernteter Salat, Herz was willst du mehr...

Auch ein Hobby von mir, wohl auch durch meine Berufsausbildungen: *

Kochen und Essen:*

Am liebsten gutbürgerlich - deutsche oder mediterane Gerichte.

Meine Favorit ist Honigbraten mit einer Pfifferlingsauce, dazu Knödel  und Blaukraut. Dieses Gericht hat bei mir Suchtpotenzial und nach diesem  Essen habe ich jedesmal das "Maikäfer-Sydrom", d.h. ich liege mit einem  dicken Ranzen auf der Couch und kann mich nicht mehr bewegen.
Ob es am Hauptgang incl. Nachschlag liegt oder am Nachtisch (800gr-Eimer  "Vla-Pudding" aus Holland von Zuivelhoeve)) kann ich nicht sagen...

Alternativ schlage ich mir auch gerne den Bauch mit Lasagne (zubereitet  von meiner Freundin und mehr als reichlich!!) voll oder mein  Hungergefühl treibt mich in die Marrokanisch/Tunesische Küche.
Eine große Schüssel CousCous mit Gemüse und Merguez kann ich einfach nicht sich selbst überlassen und einsam in der Küche stehen lassen.

Im Endeffekt ist das Ergebnis nach dem Essen immer gleich: Ich habe sehr viel Ähnlichkeit mit  Garfield....

 *Meine Tattoo`s oder die  Sehnsucht nach der Nadel.."?*

"...Sie drang tief in meine Haut
Dies Gefühl vergeß ich nie
Diese bittersüßen Schmerzen
Keine andere ist wie sie..."

Zitat aus "Keine ist wie du", Text: Stephan Weidner
 
Die Ideen für meine Tattoo`s sind alle in meinem Hirn entstanden, entweder beim "Kilometer fressen" auf der Autobahn oder wenn ich gerade mal wieder mit den Gedanken in meiner Vergangenheit war. 

Die habe ich dann mehr oder weniger stümperhaft zu Papier gebracht und meine Nadelakrobaten haben daraus dann brauchbare Vorlagen gemacht.

Außerdem trage ich damit Zeichen meines Glaubens ( Thor`s Hammer) und meines Lebens auf der Haut. Meine Tintenspezialisten haben die Ideen dann meist mehr oder weniger schmerzhaft unter die Haut gebracht. 

*Da ich schon einige PN`s bekommen habe im Bezug auf mein Tattoo auf dem Rücken, hier der Grund:*

*Mein Glaube oder meine Religion:* Manche nennen mich "ungläubig", andere "Heide" und wieder andere schimpfen mich einen "armen Irren".

Fakt ist: mir ging das Verhalten und die Ansichten der "normalen" Kirche irgendwann in meiner Zeit als junger Erwachsener gegen den Strich. Warum kann ich heute nicht mehr sagen, ich vermute mal es war eine Art Rebelion gegen alles was ich von zu Hause her kannte.

So habe ich ich "auf die Suche" gemacht und bin nach vielen Jahren der Suche bei den alten keltischen und/oder germanischen Göttern gelandet.

Ich bin der festen Überzeugung das jeder Mensch "seinen" Galuben oder seine Religion hat und auch benötigt, auch wenn es viele leugnen und es ist auch völlig egal in welche Richtung es geht, ob Moslem, Christ, Buddist usw usw.

Was mich an diesem Glauben fasziniert ist die Tatsache das diese Religion sehr Natur- bzw. Erdverbunden ist und etwas geheimnisvolles und mystisches sie umgibt. 

Aus diesem Grund habe ich mir den Hammer des Thor auf den Rücken stechen lassen.

Außerdem habe ich mich seit frühester Jugend für die Geschichte der großen Völkerwanderungen und die der Kelten, Germanen und Wikinger interessiert. 

Und so kam halt eins zum anderen....

*Dieses Tattoo ist ein Zeichen meines Glaubens bzw. meiner Weltanschauung und ist vollkommen unpolitsch, noch will oder möchte ich jemanden zu der Abkehr seiner Religion bewegen*.


*Angler seit:* dem 12.Lebensjahr. Also seit 30 Jahren...
Und seit Ende der 80er/Anfang der 90er gehe ich gezielt auf Karpfen. Trotzdem verliere ich die anderen Fischarten nicht aus den Augen. Man findet mich auch beim Feedern und Spinnfischen an Rhein, Lahn, Mosel und an verschiedenen Baggerseen.
Außerdem bin ich Mitglied in zwei Angelvereinen.
 
*Andere Foren bzw. Internet:* CHG, KS, Cipro usw... Meist 
jedoch als passiver Leser, die meiste Zeit verbringe ich hier im AB. 
Außerdem bin ich noch Admin auf der Angelpage eines Freundes.

*"Projekt Q"! Wie, warum, weshalb bin ich dabei?* 

An das "wie" kann ich mich eigentlich kaum erinnern. Ich meine noch zu wissen das ich mit einem Moderator des Anglerboard`s wegen eines anderen Themas einen PN-Wechsel hatte. 

Und danach nahm das "Unheil"  seinen Lauf....Jedenfalls sollte ich schon letztes Jahr im Frühling meine ersten Sätze schreiben - doch aus familiären und beruflichen Gründen war ich dann erst mal eine sehr lange Zeit "out off Order".

Als Mitglied von "Projekt Q" möchte ich versuchen etwas von meinem Wissen, meinen Eindrücken und Erlebnissen weiterzugeben. Vor allem möchte ich der Jugend bzw. dem Nachwuchs aufzeigen das Karpfen angeln mehr ist als blinder Markenfetischismus, Tacklewahn und die ständige Jagd nach einem neuen PB.

Und ganz nebenher kann ich auch noch was lernen, dazu ist man nie zu alt.

Obwohl ich zugeben muß, das ich auch nicht ganz ohne Jagderfolg in Sachen Ausrüstung und Fisch sein kann.

Mit einem Unterschied: für mich ist der Weg das Ziel und jeder noch so kleine Fisch ist doch ein Erfolg. Wenn man mal vom Fang einer Kesslergrundel oder einer Wollhandkrabbe absieht.

Außerdem ist das martern meiner grauen Zellen für den CT und das endgültige Schreiben eines Beitrages eine interessante Sache für mich, da ich früher schon Kurzgeschichten geschrieben habe.  Zwar im Erotischen Bereich, aber Angeln kann ja auch eine Art von Befriedigung sein.

Auch ein sehr wichtiger Aspekt als Schreiberling hier mitzuwirken, jedenfalls für mich: Jeder Mensch sollte darauf bedacht sein, seiner Nachwelt etwas zu hinterlassen. Und das ist ein Beitrag dazu von mir.

Das Leben und der Körper ist vergänglich, ein geschriebenes Wort nicht.

Und ich bin mir sehr sicher: irgendwann kommt der Moment, wo man die Rechnung für sein Handeln und seine begangenen Taten zu Lebzeiten auf dieser Welt präsentiert bekommt. 

Da meine wohl sehr hoch ausfallen wird, hoffe ich mal das die Götter mit einen kleinen Rabatt einräumen werden.

Keinesfalls fühle ich mich irgendwie privilegiert weil ich bei diesem Projekt dabei bin. Ich bin  Stolz darauf, ganz klar. Aber ich bin immer noch ein User wie jeder andere auch, mit den gleichen Rechten und Pflichten.  

Außerdem ist meine Mitarbeit hier freiwillig und ich muß meinen Job, meine Freundin & Familie und anderen Freunde, meine anderen Hobbys und das Angeln unter einen Hut bringen. 

Wer Fragen an mich (bzw. uns) hat, kann die gerne stellen. Entweder als PN oder öffentlich hier im Beitrag. Ich (wir) werden diese dann auch so schnell wie möglich beantworten.

*So, genug gebabbelt, ich bin dann mal weg. Ich wünsche euch viel Vergnügen beim Carp Talk März, viel Spaß und dicke Fische in der kommenden Saison.*


----------



## tarpoon (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: CarpTalk März 2011: Projekt Q*

Seid gegrüßt Boardies,

und nun Butter bei die Fische Der sympathische und unheimlich smart erscheinende junge Mann auf dem Bild bin ich. Heiko schulz. 
30!












am liebsten mache ich das hier:













Zuhause bin ich in der Stadt im Land, sprich, die Wiege der Mark. Eines der wesentlichen Vorzüge des Havellandes ist sein unglaublicher Wasserreichtum. Vom mehrere 100 Hektar fassenden Natursee bis hin zum kleinen Rinnsal ist hier eigentlich so gut wie alles vertreten. Der stark tonhaltige Boden und die unmittelbare Nähe zu Berlin sowie deren hoher Bedarf an Bausteinen nach dem Krieg bescherte dieser Region ein Sammelsurium aus mit der damaligen Industrie gewachsenen und sodann zugelaufenen Lehm und Tongruben.
Genau an diesen Erdlöchern vertrödel ich meine Zeit
Karpfenfischen kann man gut mit einem Spinnennetz vergleichen. Einmal dran kleben geblieben wird man es ganz schwer wieder los...














Angeln gehe ich schon solange ich denken kann. Mein lieber Herr Vater war schon sehr früh mit mir am Wasser. Weißfische und später auch Aale waren meine favorisierte Beute. 
Ich musste eine Weile überlegen, aber mir ist es wieder eingefallen. Meinen ersten Karpfen habe ich irgendwann im August im Jahre 1993 gefangen. Ich erinnere mich daran sehr gut. Es war nicht wirklich warm und der Himmel war stark bewölkt.
Ich fischte wie eigentlich immer zu dieser Zeit mit einer Posenmontage und Tauwurm. Als Rute diente mir eine 4,5m Teleskoprute von Balzer. Schwarz mit gelbgold abgesetzten Ringen und Tennisschläger-Griff-Wicklung. Das Teil war damals so dick wie mein Arm und unglaublich schwer, aber ich am Fisch. Es war so gegen 17 Uhr, ich hatte gerade besuch von meiner halben Familie, als sich die Pose langsam in Bewegung setzte. Fahnenmast in die Hand und es begann für mich ein unheimlich spektakulärer Drill. Ich hatte noch nichts vergleichbares erlebt. Der Drill dauerte eine gefühlte Ewigkeit. Jedesmal wenn der Fisch an die Oberfläche kam und einen riesigen Wasserstrudel verursachte rutschte mir das Herz in die Hose und die Beine wurden weich. Ich hatte ein Monster an der Angel. Letztendlich hatte der Fisch gewaltige 4,5kg und ich fühlte mich wie der beste Angler der Welt. Geschmeckt hat er nicht, aber um mich war es geschehen. Ich begann mit verschiedenen Futtermischungen zu experimentieren. Damals noch alles ohne Boilies. Halt Stop, irgendwann kaufte ich ein Kilo Vanille von einer der damaligen großen deutschen Firmen. nicht in einer Tüte sondern in einer weißen Plastikschachtel!(eventuell weiß einer von Euch welche Firma so etwas gemacht hat) Das ging natürlich ordentlich in die Hose. So war das Thema Boilies für mich vorerst erledigt. Das änderte sich erst ein paar Jahre später. Bis dahin versuchte ich es weiter mit Posenmontagen und freier Leine auf die braunen Moppelfische. Heute bin ich froh über diese Entwicklung, so habe ich doch einige Erfahrungen über Beissverhalten,  Futterkonkurenz, Futtermischungen und ihre Wirkungsweisen gelernt. Das kommt mir Heute zu Gute. Den ersten Fisch über 20pf fing ich erst etliche Jahre später. Aber das soll hier ja auch nicht Thema sein. 











Zum Projekt Q kann ich nur soviel sagen das  ich damit vor allem Spaß und Freundschaft verbinde.








 Entstanden aus einer fixen Idee. J4ni wollte damals gehen, ich bat Ihn zu bleiben. Irgendwann wurde uns klar das wir und das kann man gut und gerne auf alle Lebenslagen projizieren, unseres Glückes Schmied sind. Seid dem wächst die Idee und neue Schreiberlinge kamen hinzu und mit Ihnen auch neue Ideen. Freut euch drauf. Besonders möchte ich hier auch nochmals Carras tolle Arbeit an der Neuordnung  des Boiliebereiches lobend erwähnen. Das war wirklich zeitaufwendig und umfangreich. Jetzt habt Ihr die perfekte Grundlage und Wissenssammlung zum Selbstrollen.







Zum Schluss noch ein Bild zum schmunzeln. Der Fisch schaut mindestens genauso panisch wie ich mich in dem Moment gefühlt hab:q...

Freut Euch auf alles was folgt und ein großes DANKE SCHÖN für das viele Lob und die Wertschätzung die Ihr uns entgegengebracht habt.

Lasst es dieses Jahr krachen....

Heiko Schulz


----------



## heidsch (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: CarpTalk März 2011: Projekt Q*

Tach … Icke bins, der Heidsch !


Im November 1975, welch ein geschichtsträchtiges Jahr, habe ich in der „schönen“ Mark Brandenburg das Licht dieser Welt erblickt.
Meine Erzeuger tauften mich auf den Namen „Marko“ und schienen mit ihrer Entscheidung auch mehr als zufrieden.
Über die Jahre habe ich mich dann ebenfalls so langsam daran gewöhnt bzw. abgefunden.

Das erste Mal fischen war ich bereits im Kinderwagen. Jedoch kann ich nicht mehr mit Gewissheit sagen ob und wie Erfolgreich ich damals war.
Ein zielgenaues Auswerfen muss in liegender Position jedenfalls mehr als schwierig gewesen sein.
Die ersten Schritte fallen einem ebenfalls wesendlich leichter, wenn man sich dabei auf einen Rutenblank aufstützen kann … soviel ist mal sicher .

Im Alter von ca. 8 Jahren begleitete ich in den Ferien dann regelmäßig meinen Onkel bei der Aaljagt.
Zwar waren die Bestände damals noch wesendlich besser, für einen 8 jährigen jedoch immer noch zu gering. 
5 Aale in einer Nacht waren einfach zu langweilig. Während dieser Ansitze legte ich damals schon mein Augenmerk auf die produktiveren Bereiche der Gewässer. 
Krautbänke! 
Zufluchtsstätte hunderter Kleinstfische, welche ich zum Leidwesen meines Onkels auch sehr erfolgreich nachstellte. Da ich mich zu dieser Zeit außer Stande sah den Haken mit einem Rotwurm zu beködern, musste ja jemand diese schweißtreibende Arbeit übernehmen. 
An dieser Stelle mal ein dickes DANKE !!!

In der Blüte meiner Jugend habe ich dann meine uneingeschränkte Aufmerksamkeit einem anderen „Zielfisch“ gewidmet. Gewichte um die 110-120 Pfund und lange dunkle Haare waren meine bevorzugten Anforderungen an dieses Geschöpf.
Dementsprechend habe ich meiner Anglerlaufbahn eine Zwangspause verschrieben.
Die Erfolge waren durchaus zufriedenstellend und so bin ich dann doch irgendwann bei einem hübschen Fischchen, mit eben diesen Merkmalen, hängen geblieben.
Mittlerweile hat die Nachzucht auch 2 stattliche Burschen von 6 und 1,5 Jahren hervorgebracht. 
Die Welt wird’s mir danken .

Regelmäßig Fischen gehe ich jetzt wieder seit ca. 12 Jahren. Zum Anfang noch den Raubfischen nachstellend, bin ich dann doch schlussendlich bei unseren geliebten Rüsslern hängen geblieben.
Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt glaube ich auch nicht das sich das noch einmal ändern wird.

Faszination Karpfen: Was bedeutet das für mich?
In erster Linie Entspannung. Einfach mal den Alltag entfliehen und einige schöne ruhige Stunden/Tage in der Natur verbringen, den Kopf freikriegen und die Akkus wieder aufladen.
Hinzu kommen natürlich diese wunderschönen kampfstarken Fische. 
Wenn der Bissanzeiger schreit, der Fisch Meter um Meter von der Rolle zieht und sich das Adrenalin seinen unaufhaltsamen Weg durch den alternden Körper bahnt.
Und irgendwie stellt sich bei mir dabei keine Routine ein … jeder Biss ist wie der Erste!
Auch die technischen – und taktischen Fassetten dieser Angelei sind wie für mich gemacht. 
Das Gesamtpaket stimmt einfach .


Moment mal – worum ging’s bei diesem CT noch mal?
Ach ja richtig …


Projekt Q: Wieso, Weshalb und Warum ?

Über die Historie und die Gründung des Projektes können und werden die anderen Jungs mit Sicherheit ausgiebig berichten. Dem der hier öfter mitliest ist sicher nicht entgangen, 
dass ich noch nicht allzu lang ein Teil des AB’s geschweige denn dieser Gruppe bin.
Ich gehörte vielmehr zu den Usern die das AB eher mieden als daran Teil zu nehmen.
Erst durch anregende Gespräche mit tarpoon habe ich meine Aufmerksamkeit langsam wieder dem AB gewidmet. 
Und ich musste feststellen, dass hier interessante Dinge vor sich gingen .
Der monatlich erscheinende Carptalk und das Arrangement mit der sich die Gruppe präsentiert, sind nach meiner Meinung mehr als lobenswert.

Seit kurzem bin ich nun nicht nur ein Teil dieser Comunity, sondern auch noch ein Teil dieses Projekts und ich hoffe einen angemessenen Beitrag leisten zu können.
Neben anderen Dingen die hier bereits gesagt wurden und werden, liegt mir eines ganz besonders am Herzen.
Wenn es uns gelingen würde den schlechten Ruf, welchen wir Karpfenangler leider meist nicht ganz schuldlos unterliegen, in eine positive Richtung zu lenken, hätten wir einen riesigen Schritt in eine gemeinsame Zukunft getan.
Leider sieht es aktuell nicht danach aus. Regeln werden verschärft werden und ein achtungsvoller Umgang mit anderen Anglern erschwert.

Wir alle können und sollten unseren Teil dazu beitragen … damit das Angeln eine Zukunft hat. 
Im Endeffekt sind wir alle nur eines – Angler!








... man beachte die schmucke Badeshorts 


In diesem Sinne….



MfG heidsch


----------



## Lupus (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: CarpTalk März 2011: Projekt Q*

*Hallo zusammen,*
dann will ich mal versuchen mich vorzustellen...und da haben wir gleich das erste Problem.
Der Ein- oder Andere von euch weiß bereits, dass ich mit der Angabe von persönlichen Daten sehr vorsichtig bin...
Das hat auch einen guten (wie ich finde) Grund!
Da muss ich jetzt vermutlich mal ein bißchen weiter ausholen um es nachvollziehbar zu machen.
Ich arbeite mit Kindern und Jugendlichen in schwierigen Lebenssituationen. Dabei bin ich nicht nur in der glücklichen Situation diesen auf freiwilliger Basis helfen zu dürfen. Manchmal muss ich auch gegen ihren Willen oder den Willen der Erziehungsberechtigten, mit ihnen Arbeiten. Es kommt vor das ich mit der Polizei, dem Jugendamt, der Jugendgerichtshilfe, dem Arbeitsamt und dem Ordnungsamt zusammenarbeite...immer zum Wohl des Jugendlichen. Allerdings sehen das die Kids manchmal etwas anders, so ist Erziehung eben!
Zu einem Großteil, der fast ausschließlich Jungs, habe ich einen guten Draht. Auch dann, wenn das Vorstrafenregister der Jungs oft nicht vertrauenserweckend wirkt, sind 99% harmlos und ich würde ihnen ohne zu überlegen meine Checkkarte geben. Wer rechnen kann, der hat gemerkt das da jetzt noch 1 Prozent fehlt|bigeyes. Und genau um dieses Prozent geht es mir! Ich möchte ungern das mein Auto Nachts am Wasser unsicher steht nur weil sich ein großer Bruder für den Besuch des Jugendamts bedanken will! Aus diesem Grund bleibe ich lieber unerkannt! Zumindest dem größten Teil der User gegenüber! 

Jetzt wißt ihr schonmal das ich gerne mit Menschen arbeite...was gibt es sonst noch|kopfkrat 

Dann jetzt mal zu meiner Person! Am 18.12.76 hab ich im Kölner Raum das Licht der Welt erblickt. Erinnern kann ich mich daran allerdings nicht mehr!#d
Nach dem Abitur habe ich eine Ausbildung im „sozialen Bereich“ gemacht. Dann habe ich den Zivildienst absolviert wie sich das für meine Generation so gehört und danach bin ich zum Studium an die Universität gegangen! Auch das Studium habe ich hinter mich gebracht und irgendwie war ich der Meinung das man mit zwei Berufsabschlüssen auch mal arbeiten gehen sollte! Das war ein Fehler, jetzt muss ich tatsächlich jeden Tag dahin! Mein Job macht mir großen Spaß, auch wenn es manchmal nervig und anstregend ist! 

Anglerisch liegen meine Wurzeln wohl im schönen Ostfriesland! Ja Jochen Ostfriesland! Mein Vater hat mich dort das erste mal mit zum Angeln hin genommen als ich gerade erst laufen konnte! Ich sammelte Erfahrungen mit Zandern und Weißfischen! Und noch zu meiner Jugendzeit war ich ein Kochtopfangler wie er im Buche stand..dabei scheinen die in Büchern erwähnten Angler eher dem C&R Gedanken verfallen zu sein, aber dazu später! 
*Und Karpfen? *
Ja die gab es dann auch, der erste gute Drill machte mich dann zum Karpfenangler!

Keine Ahnung wann die Metharmorphose zum Karpfenangler genau begann, doch sie war  ziemlich umfassend! Ich begann mit viel Elan und Ausdauer meine Ausrüstung zu erweitern! Ein Karpfenangler der nicht mindestens 25kg Gepäck dabei hat, ist ja eigentlich gar keiner

Nun ja, die ersten Nächte am Wasser waren erfolgreich und zuhause hab ich mein Wissen dann noch weiter vertieft! Etwas skeptisch legte ich mir das erste Karpfenanglerbuch zu!  "Modernes Karpfenanglen" von Wulf Plickat sollte das werden! Noch heute hole ich das Buch hin und wieder aus dem Regal und es gibt kein anderes Buch das ich tatsächlich 4 mal komplett gelesen habe! Heute steht ein Großteil der deutschen Karpfenangellektüre in meinem Bücherregal....wer also mal einen Tipp braucht....

Trotz meiner Erkrankung am Karpfenangelvirus hat mich tatsächlich jemand geheiratet! Und das war sogar noch ne Frau! Meine Frau hat zwar nur wenig Verständnis dafür warum man sich bei jedem Wetter am Wasser aufhalten muss, trotzdem darf ich nach jedem Geburtstag und zu Weihnachten neue Angelausrüstungsgegenstände mein eigen nennen!
Was für eine Frau

*Und außerhalb vom Wasser!*
Fahre ich noch Motorrad! Auch das mache ich mit männlichen Freunden, meiner Frau ist das zu gefährlich!
*Macht der eigentlich auch was mit seiner Frau?...Nein nicht das was ihr jetzt wieder denkt!
*
Ja!   Mache ich! Gemeinsame Reisen und das auch mit Freunden unternehmen wir sehr häufig! Wenn wir nur wenig Zeit haben schauen wir uns Städte an! So haben wir unter Anderem London, Paris, Prag, Stockholm, Dresden, Berlin, und Hamburg bereist, aber auch kleinere unbekannte Orte dürfen sich über unsere Besuche freuen. So durften sich auch Rothenburg op de Tauber  und Kirchheimbolanden (das wirklich niemand kennt) über uns wundern!
Unsere gemeinsamen Urlaube verbringen wir ebenfalls gerne mit Freunden! Dabei mögen wir das Neue und Unbekannte! Aufregende Landschaften wie im Norden Schwedens interessieren uns da genauso wie die touristisch erschlossene Toscana! Erste Wahl ist bei den Urlauben für mich das Ferienhaus! All in  stößt bei mir auf Desinteresse! 


*Projekt Q warum bist du dabei!*
Da kann ich eigentlich gar nichts für!! Anscheinend bin ich durch den einen oder anderen Beitrag hier im Board aufgefallen und schließlich hat mich der der gute j4ni gefragt ob ich da nicht mitmachen wollte! Und ich wollte, weil ich Spaß daran habe anderen Leuten etwas zu vermitteln und sie an meinem Wissen teilhaben zu lassen! 
*Hat er denn jetzt so viel Wissen und Erfahrung der tolle Hecht äh Karpfen?*
Keine Ahnung ob ich jetzt mehr oder weniger weiß als der 0815 User, aber das ist auch gar nicht entscheidend!
Ich mag einfach die etwas längeren Beiträge mit näheren Erklärungen! Ich mag Fotos in den Beiträgen und Empfehlungen die nicht nur auf Katalogwissen beruhen!
Aus diesem Grund beteilige ich mich gerne an den Beiträgen von Projekt Q! 
Ich hoffe darauf, dass sich möglichst viele von den Lesern vom Stil der Q Beiträge anstecken lassen und sich nach Kräften bemühen den Austausch hier auf dem Board auf dem Hohen Niveau zu halten!

Euer Lupus


----------



## marcus7 (1. März 2011)

*AW: CarpTalk März 2011: Projekt Q*

So wie man vielleicht schon gemerkt hat, hat das ewige Eis nicht nur die Fische aus unserem Kescher verbannt, sondern für diesen Monat auch noch aus dem Carptalk.
  Im März Carptalk geht es nun mal ausnahmsweise nicht um Fische, sondern um unsere CT-Schreibergruppe.

  Wer steckt hinter welchem Nick und wie kam es überhaupt zu diesem Projekt Q?

  Also soweit ich mich erinnere hat Jan´s Geschichte die Sache schon sehr gut beschrieben wie es überhaupt zu dem Zusammenschluss unseres Grüppchens kam.

  Vor dieser Zeit habe wohl nicht nur ich, sondern auch noch genug andere User mit dem Gedanken gespielt das AB nicht mehr zu besuchen, da es einfach keinen Spaß mehr gemacht hat und teilweise schon fast frustrierend war.

  Zum Glück hat sich die ganze Sache deutlich zum positiven entwickelt und es sind mittlerweile auch einige neue Leute in der Karpfenecke dazugekommen welche echt nett und auch sehr kompetent sind.
  Ich hoffe sehr, dass diese positive Entwicklung anhält und alle Spaß an der Karpfenecke des AB haben werden.

  Wir als „Projekt Q“ versuchen (ob wir es immer schaffen weiß ich nicht ) durch den monatlichen Carptalk immer neue Themen + informative Texte von verschiedenen Mitschreibern in die Karpfenecke des AB zu bringen.

  Der Sinn dahinter soll zum einen sein Informationen für Mitglieder zu geben, welche vielleicht noch nicht so lange fischen  bzw. erst angefangen haben und zum anderen erfahrene Mitgliedern dazu zu animieren ihren Beitrag zu dem jeweiligen Thema mit einfließen zu lassen und so evtl. interessante Diskussionen entstehen zu lassen.


  Nun ein wenig zu meiner Person:

  Wie aus meinem Nickname (falls man ihn überhaupt als solchen bezeichnen kann ) unschwer zu erkennen ist, heiße ich Marcus.
  Baujahr 1986 im schönen Salzgitter, in Niedersachsen gelegen.

  Mit dem Angeln habe ich schon sehr früh angefangen, bedingt durch meinen Vater, der mich schon mit 4Jahren die ersten male mitgenommen hat.
  Die Grundlagen brachte er mir bei, wobei ich damals regelrecht verrückt nach der Weißfischangelei war, dabei gab es immer am meisten Action.
  Karpfen und Raubfisch empfand ich damals als langweilig .

  Bedingt durch die deutsche Gesetzeslage wurde ich auch schnell zum „Schwarzangler“, da mein Vater immer seltener angeln ging und ich immer öfter ans Wasser wollte und dies als 10-jähriger natürlich nicht erlaubt war. 
  Das waren schon spannende Jahre, wobei der Adrenalinpegel gleich doppelt anstieg...entweder beim Biss oder wenn ein Aufseher kam .

  Na ja wie auch immer, das ist ja alles schon ein paar Jährchen her... man wird ruhiger und die Angeltage etwas seltener.
Wobei "seltener" bei mir schon wieder relativ ist...als Jundspund wollte ich jeden Tag ans Wasser, heute nur noch jeden zweiten:q, naja oder so in etwa.

Also ehrlicherweise muss ich schon sagen das ich angelmäßig recht verrückt bin und noch keine Phase in meinem Leben hatte in der ich mal gar keine Lust mehr aufs angeln hatte.

Wirklich "spezialisiert" habe ich mich bis heute nicht auf eine Fischart, ich angel immer noch auf (fast) alles, auf Karpfen natürlich am liebsten.

So jetzt mal ein paar Infos an denen keine Schuppen kleben:

  Ich wohne zusammen mit meiner Freundin + Katze, habe eine Ausbildung zum Elektroniker hinter mir und studiere zur Zeit Elektrotechnik.

  Mein Hobbys neben dem Angeln sind noch Kraftsport/Fitnessstudio und Motorrad fahren.
  Zum Motorrad fahren komme ich leider schon immer seltener, da die beiden anderen Hobbys einfach zu viel zeit fressen, aber man muss auch mal Prioritäten setzen.

Für mehr bleibt leider einfach keine Zeit mehr.
Aber ich will mich nicht beklagen.

Allen eine tolle Saisson 2011!


----------



## jochen1000 (14. März 2011)

*AW: CarpTalk März 2011: Projekt Q*

Auch von meiner Seite ein fröhliches Moin.


In der Dezemberausgabe ist schon ist schon alles zu meiner Person geschrieben worden und da ich der Letzte im Bunde bin, langweile ich euch auch nicht damit, dass ich jetzt nochmal alles wiederhole.


Quo Vadis ist für mich nicht die Frage nach einem festen Ziel, sondern die Frage nach einem Weg. Wo genau dieser hinführt, ist nicht sicher, vielleicht sogar gänzlich unwichtig.
So sehe ich es beim Angeln, aber ich hier im Projekt Q. Der Spass an der Sache, das gute Gefühl auf dem richtigen Weg zu sein, ohne ein festgelegtes Ziel zu verfolgen, treibt mich am Wasser, als auch schreibender Weise am Laptop an. Ich denke, dass wir in dem letzten Jahr schon einige Leser erreichen konnten und es ist schön zu sehen, dass auch der Wille, sich zu beteiligen, steigt. Denn nur so funktioniert der CarpTalk. Ein wirkliches Ziel, steht für mich zumindest gar nicht fest.

Aber nicht nur der eigene Weg sollte betrachtet werden, sondern auch das, was so links und rechts vom Weg passiert. Wir Karpfenangler sind nicht überall gerne gesehen. Das liegt sicherlich an einigen schwarzen Schafen, an falschen Bildern, aber eben leider auch teilweise an uns selber. Ein jeder tut gut daran, sich mit anderen Angelarten und Anglern auseinander zu setzen, um möglichst viele dieser falschen Bilder auszuräumen und wenn der CarpTalk dazu beiträgt, um so besser. Nach links und rechts zu schauen heißt auch, seine eigene Art und Weise zu reflektieren. Ist es nötig den Fisch jetzt zu sacken? Muss ich wirklich bei jedem Fisch ins Boot? Wie viel vom See muss ich beanspruchen? Soll ich wirklich 20 kg füttern? Wenn wir uns alle ein Mal öfter diese oder ähnliche Fragen stellen, so wird es uns, aber gerade auch dem Bild der Karpfenangler sicherlich nicht schaden. Aus diesem Grund sehe ich den CarpTalk auch als Reflektion. 

Vordergründig geht es mir um die Diskussion, aber eben auch, um eine Menge Spass. Durch das Projekt Q habe ich eine Menge neuer und wahnsinnig netter Leute kennengelernt, die alle irgendwie anders fischen und doch stehen alle zu den selben Grundmaximen. Wenn ich mir so anschaue, was alles daraus entstanden ist, dann kann man schon ein wenig stolz sein. Ich denke es hat sich gezeigt, dass wir nicht herausstechen wollen, sondern als Teil der großen Gemeinschaft im AB schlichtweg aktiv sind und aktivieren wollen und ich hoffe genauso geht es weiter. 
Der Winter liegt in den letzten Zügen und für uns werden die Stunden am Wasser sicherlich wieder ansteigen. Und diese Zeit am Wasser wird hoffentlich jede Menge Fotos, tolle Berichte und natürlich schöne Fische mit sich bringen. In diesem Sinne: 
Auf das es noch viele CarpTalks geben wird!

Fangt was 


Jochen


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. März 2011)

*AW: CarpTalk März 2011: Projekt Q*

Es nimmt immer mehr Hand und Fuß an. Danke für Eure Arbeit und die vielen tollen Beiträge.


----------



## angler1996 (15. März 2011)

*AW: CarpTalk März 2011: Projekt Q*

He Ihr#6
Danke zunächst mal für die vielen Beiträge, die immer wieder zum Nachdenken anregen und danke für die privaten Einblicke. Da merkt man: Karpfenangler sind auch blos Menschen, ach ne Angler:m
Gruß A.


----------



## j4ni (15. März 2011)

*AW: CarpTalk März 2011: Projekt Q*

Ich habe auch mal nachträglich ein Fischbild hochgeladen, ich dachte mir "Wenn ihr alle so angebt..."


----------



## teilzeitgott (15. März 2011)

*AW: CarpTalk März 2011: Projekt Q*

moin moin

also ich kann euch nur beglückwünschen das ihr dieses projekt Q ins leben gerufen habt.
das AB ist durch den CT und die wirklich gut geschriebenen beträge wirklich um einiges besser geworden.
die beiträge von euch sind fachlich gut, regen zum nachmachen und nachdenken an, sind auch von anfängern denke ich gut zu verstehen und man ( also ich auf alle fälle) ist gespannt, was als nächstes thema wohl dran ist.

für mich als karpfenangler ist es eine freude die beiträge zu lesen ohne das es nur darum geht wer der tollere hecht bzw karpfen ist.
auch der markenfetisch, der ja unter der karpfenanglern weit verbreitet ist steht hier nicht im vordergrund, sondern das man tipps und tricks erläutert bekommt ohne das man sich blöde und unwissend vorkommt.

auch der CT in diesem monat ist wieder große klasse, man lernt mal die leute hinter den " nicks" ein wenig kennen und man erfährt was euch angetrieben hat den CT ins leben zu rufen.

in dem CT ist eigentlich für alle gruppen, ob anfänger, spezie oder allrounder immer was dabei.
auch die verschiedenen sichtweisen der schreiberlinge läßt einem immer etwas interessantes aus dem CT mitnehmen.

ihr macht euch ne menge arbeit damit wir das hier jeden monat geniessen können und dafür mal ein fettes danke an alle.

auch diesesmal habe ich wieder sehr gerne mitgelesen und finde besonders lobenswert das ihr hier nicht nur tipps und tricks weitergebt, sondern das wie zb jochen1000 geschrieben hat.
das man nicht 20kg anfüttern muß , einen fisch sacken muß oder den halben see für sich in anspruch nehmen muß, sollte sich jeder auch einmal ein wenig zu herzen nehmen.
sicherlich ist das alles kein problem wenn man alleine an einem see ist oder niemanden hat den das stört, aber ein wenig mehr rücksicht wäre nicht schlecht.
so könnten wir vielleicht ja mal das bild des saufenden, campierenden daueranglers ein wenig ändern.

wie gesagt, ich finde es klasse das ihr das hier ins leben gerufen hat und das die gruppe sich viel arbeit macht um anderen zu helfen.
was carras im bereicht der boilieherstellung an tipps und hilfestellung geleistet hat, möchte ich hier auch einmal hervorheben.
schade das der bereich noch nicht so genutz wird wie er es verdient hätte.

in diesem sinne, weiter so jungs.


----------



## Lupus (15. März 2011)

*AW: CarpTalk März 2011: Projekt Q*

Hi,
danke für die Blumen!! Und genau das ist es was wir wollen! Jeder soll etwas mitnehmen können aus dem Board!
Jeder! Anfänger wie "Profi"! Und von uns Schreibern ist, denke ich, wirklich niemand dabei der sich selbst für wissender, befähigter oder sonst was hält als jeder andere Angler hier!

Ich sprech jetzt mal nur von mir:
Ich bin froh wenn man meine unzähligen Fragen beantwortet und wenn ich etwas von den anderen Usern lernen kann! Ich hoffe das die Zahl derer weiterhin steigt, die sich hier mit kompetenten Beiträgen hervortut! Wir haben eine Menge gute Leute hier im Board und der gegenseitige Austausch funktioniert immer besser!#6

Gruß
Lupus


----------



## Fragmaster (16. März 2011)

*AW: CarpTalk März 2011: Projekt Q*

Moin Jungs,

Erstmal vielen, vielen Dank an die ganzen Autoren! Ihr macht euch wirklich eine Menge Arbeit, das sollten alle hier im Forum zu schätzen wissen.

Alle Beiträge im CT sind gut strukturiert, sehr ausführlich geschrieben und für jeden nachzuvollziehen. Nicht die übliche Subjektivität, wie man sie so häufig in Foren und auf Hersteller Seiten findet! Echt Klasse!

Grade für Einsteiger und Anfänger sind die unterschiedlichen Themen sehr interessant, um eine gute ''Grundlage'' für das Karpfenangeln zu bekommen und Strategien und Montagen zu überdenken. Aber auch Fortgeschrittene können hier noch eine menge lernen. 

Am Anfang j4ni etwas zum Niveau hier im AB geschrieben. Leider muss ich ihm da vollkommen zustimmen, das Niveau hier ist teilweise wirklich niedrig. Was denke ich, aber auch daran liegt, das es sich hier nicht um ein reines Karpfenforum handelt, sondern ''nur'' um eine Unterforum in einem sehr, sehr großen Board. Deshalb nutzen auch sehr viele Anfänger im Angeln dieses Unterforum, um schnell und einfach Antworten auf ihre Fragen zu bekommen. So kommt es halt dazu, das man mehrmals in der Woche etwas über die Chub Outcast ließt oder wieder nach dem ultimativen Wunderboilies gefragt wird. Wo ich mir echt teilweise an den Kopf fasse...

Eure Beiträge, beziehungsweise der Carp Talk haben definitiv das Niveau gehoben. Auch ich schaue jetzt gerne wieder vorbei, weil die Beiträge echt sehr lesenswert sind.
Ihr habt aufjedenfall gezeigt, das es hier auch noch schlaue motivierte Köpfe gibt.

In diesem Sinne, macht so weiter Jungs.#h

Aber viel wichtiger, ich wünsch euch schöne Fische für 2011 

Grüße Marco


----------



## j4ni (16. März 2011)

*AW: CarpTalk März 2011: Projekt Q*

Danke!


----------



## YakuzaInk (16. März 2011)

*AW: CarpTalk März 2011: Projekt Q*

Moin zusammen,

ersteinmal Lob und Anerkennung an die "Erfinder" aber natürlich auch an die "Schreiber"!! =)

Ich bin zwar absolut kein Karpfenangler, wenns hochkommt 3 gezielte Ansitze/Jahr auf Karpfen und da ist es mir dann auch egal ob ich was fange oder nicht, da es mir da eher um das beisamensein geht (@Monster: ich denke du weißt was ich meine wenn ich das Schlagwort: Southern Comfort und Handy in die Runde werfe *g*) dennoch lese ich gerne eure Beiträge und Berichte da dies einfach ein netter Zeitvertreib ist, was jetzt absolut nicht negativ klingen soll!
Deshalb möchte ich auf diesem Weg auch einfach mal DANKE sagen für die mühe die IHR euch macht um uns ein bisschen Augen-Futter zu geben =)

LG Yaku


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (16. März 2011)

*AW: CarpTalk März 2011: Projekt Q*

@Yaku:  ach hör doch auf, ich werd ja noch Rot...


----------



## meckpomm (30. März 2011)

*AW: CarpTalk März 2011: Projekt Q*

Moin,

ich les mir das sehr gerne durch. Gerade weil man das wesentliche auch schon sieht, wenn man gar nicht eingelogt ist, muss ich gar nicht erst online gehen 

Was mir aber zuweilen auffällt: So gut und inhaltlich gehaltvoll die Texte auch sind. Sie sind einfach zu lang! Ich hab mal fix die Texte von Seite 1 in Word kopiert und die Bilder entfernt. Ich komme auf 26 Seiten reiner Text (irgendwas bei über 9.000 Worten)! Allein das Posting von Jan (nur so als Beispiel) hat über 2.000 Wörter. Das ist einfach zu viel, um über alles inhaltlich nachzudenken. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass es einfach auch Leute abschreckt, alles zu lesen und dann auch noch selbst eine Meinung zu bilden und niederzuschreiben.

Vielleicht kann man das auch mal konstruktiv diskutieren?

Gruß
Rene


----------



## j4ni (30. März 2011)

*AW: CarpTalk März 2011: Projekt Q*

Moin Rene,

erstmal danke für die konstruktive Kritik! Stimmt schon, gerade in dieser Ausgabe habe ich extrem viel Text. Das ist mir im Vorfeld auch aufgefallen und ich hatte ein wenig Bauchschmerzen damit - und ich weiß auch, dass ich zu etwas langatmigen Ausführungen neige -allerdings musste/wollte ich die Gruppenvorstellung zusammen mit ein wenig "Geschichte" und meiner persönlichen Meinung/Einstellung unter einen Hut bekommen. Das dann in eine handlebare Anzahl von Wörtern zu verpacken ist sicherlich auch möglich, allerdings für mich nur wenn ich mehrere Versionen schreibe und relativ viel Zeit in den Text investiere - und Zeit habe ich aktuell leider so gut wie keine. Den Text habe ich - ohne mich rechtfertigen zu wollen - "nebenbei" in Freistunden und Abends am Lappi im Bett geschrieben. Wie man mMn auch stilistisch merken kann. 
Und trotzdem gab es auch "Unkenrufe" ich hätte nichts über mich geschrieben (  ) 
Grundsätlich hast du aber sicherlich recht und ich werde wieder mehr auf die Länge meiner Beiträge achten, so dass man den CT auch mit nur einer Tasse Kaffe schafft


----------



## tarpoon (1. April 2011)

*AW: CarpTalk März 2011: Projekt Q*

hallo rene,

eigentlich mag ich eher längere texte:q
der carptalk als lektüre ist so natürlich nicht wirklich "leicht konsumierbar". da gebe ich dir natürlich absolut recht. es ist auch schon vorgekommen das ich es nicht oder erst sehr spät geschafft habe alle teile der mitschreiber zu lesen. es ist halt wirklich sehr viel text. aber, und da ziehe ich jetzt mal einen vergleich zu den fachmagazinen, ist es bei mir so das ich in der regel eher enttäuscht bin wenn das heft zu schnell durchgelesen ist U N D außerdem auch noch zu wenige informationen oder unterhaltungswert enthalten war. es besteht ja immer die möglichkeit sich etwas aufzuheben. mich würde da aber brennend die meinung der anderen leser interessieren!?


----------

